# DNA home test kits



## forlife (Sep 11, 2011)

what is DNA home test kit on sexing I got told about it and they sead u can test to see if it is male or female


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-37.527295,143.814723


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I have heard about this too, but never used it yet. I am too nervous about trying to get a blood sample from them.  But I did hear somewhere that you can also use the egg shells from when the babies hatch to send in somewhere for DNA testing. Anyone else hear of that too?


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes i have heard about sending egg shell for DNA sexing, i wouldnt take blood samples myself, i send my feathers off to avian biotech for sexing its very fast and not that expensive


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

DNA sexing is done by feather, blood or eggshell (gathered immediately after hatch) 

A sexing kit is ususally a labeled plastic bag to put the feather or shell in, or a labeled bag with a paper card to put the drop of blood on (ususally from a clipped toenail). Also there is a carbon copy form to fill out that has your info and the species and ID or name of the bird on it and payment is by charge card or check included upon submission.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Does the feather have to be one you have pulled out? Can it be one that is already out in the cage?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It is best to submit a few feathers you have pulled because it would have fresh usable samples on the tips to help sex. There are instructions in the 'kits' Plucking is similar to pulling one of our strands of hair.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Does the feather have to be one you have pulled out?


Yes, they usually require freshly plucked feathers. Molted feathers don't have enough DNA. If your bird had a night fright and knocked some wing feathers out you could probably use those, although you might want to send a note explaining this to the lab so they don't think you plucked the feathers yourself (which would be a bad thing to do).


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

You do not need to order a Test Kit to do DNA testing. All you need to know is available on line just search Bird DNA Sexing.
You can download all you need IE forms and payment details.

If you take feathers. These have to be fresh plucked and of a reasonable size. Put them in a small sealed plastic bag and post.

If you take blood it only needs a drop. Place on a small card and do same as above.
Blood is simple and not as stressful as some seem to think! By being very careful you can clip a nail back until you just get to the quick. massage the toe to get the drop of blood and then hold on to the bird long enough to make sure the blood stops. It will stop by its self in a short time. But it is best to have corn starch baking soda or quick stop on hand.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Avian Biotech offers DNA testing and if you want to test your bird yourself for some diseases, you can submit boodwork too. I have used their DNA feather testing, it runs around $19 per bird. You pull 4 or 5 breast feathers out and place them in a little bag. You can also submit eggshells on newly hatched babies (keeping an accurate record of which shell for which baby) Avian Biotech will mail you the kits free of charge. 

They will also send you blood sample kits for diseases. Again, not a difficult process. There is a little clear straw filled with anticoagulant which you catch a drop or two of blood from a clipped toe nail. Place that into the container supplied, shake it and send it off. Disease testing for Chlamidia, Pachecos, PBFD and other things can be checked this way. They also take vent swabs for some diseases. Again, not terribly difficult - they send directions.


----------



## forlife (Sep 11, 2011)

ok this is what I found on line for the USA and England 

http://www.avianbiotech.com/


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-37.527191,143.814670


----------



## Angie W (Sep 3, 2011)

I have done both plucking feathers and clipping the toe nail for a blood sample. For me, I found it easier doing the toe nail. My lovebirds did not like to have their chest feathers plucked. So, I opted to try for blood with my cockatiel. It was really quick and one tiny squeal instead of several when plucking. I went through Avian Biotech. It cost me $19.50 for the blood sample and $24.50 for the feather samples. I knew the results within a week.


----------

